# Adding a third bun to bonded pair



## BridgetandAlfie (Feb 19, 2015)

I currently have 2 happily bonded mini lops and I'm considering adopting a third bunny. Does anyone have any experience adding to a pair of bonded rabbits? Can I expect it to be easier or harder than bonding the first pair? Will the bonded pair accept a new bun equally View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424348483.590453.jpg
or is there a chance that one could reject the newcomer and one could accept him or her? I would like to hear from anyone who has gone through this before so I can decide if it's worth the trouble. I've included a pic of my bonded buns Bridget and Alfie, you know just coz


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 19, 2015)

Trios can be very difficult to achieve. It can be done, but it is usually accomplished with 3 rabbits that have not met before and they are bonded together at the same time. 

There is a very real risk that introducing a third bunny to an existing pair will break the bond of the original pair. If this occurs, it could be that one of that pair will end up bonding with the third, leaving the other without a bond.

Since you already have male/female, the third bunny, if you decide to attempt this, must be a female. Otherwise two males will fight over the female. 

It is a decision you will have to make, but just know that it is not uncommon for the intro of a third bunny to break the bond of the first two.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes it can be done, sometimes two of the rabbits will end up closer than the third is to either, but they still all get along. Like Blue Eyes mentioned, there is also the risk of breaking the current bond between your two rabbits. Having said that, there was another member on here who successfully bonded 5 rabbits  It's really a matter of weighing the pros and cons.

Do you have the time/space for a third rabbit to be kept separately forever if bonding is unsuccessful? Do you have the time/space for three rabbits to be kept separately (likely temporarily) if bonding should cause an upset between your original pair that may require them to be re-bonded?

If you can do both of these, then I'd say go ahead and give it a go. Bridget and Alfie are cute


----------

